# Spray to address sensitivity with infusion sets???



## Cumbrianlass (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi - I met with the Medtronic rep today who suggeted that I use a spray / cream called Cavalon??? before I put my infusion set on. Apparently it's for people with sensitive skins and should prevent me getting red sore lumps when I remove my set, and those little bleeds I have been having at night. My DSN tried to look it up in the BNF, but couldn't find it? Does anyone use anything similar that they get on prescription if so what is it called? 

Thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,
the spray is called Cavilon. Do not use the cream you wont get a very good stick from it.
http://solutions.3m.co.uk/wps/portal/3M/en_GB/Cavilon/skin-care/patients/guide/

I can't get the BNF site to work for the code so you might find it on the web site above or ask your pharmacist as they dispense it.

The cavilon is for skin protection though not for problems with the cannula it's self ie, the bit stuck in you. If it's a problem with the teflon or needle in you then you need to look into changing that to something else.


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Sue thats great I can get onto my GP to prescribe it for me now.


----------



## spiritfree (Aug 27, 2011)

I use cavilon spray with my infusion sets. It stops skin irritation and also the sets seem to stick much better. I get it on prescription from mo dr.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 31, 2011)

If your DSN is having difficulty locating the BFN for it not sure why they would..

Speak to your surgery and asked one of the district nurses, as they are bound to know as it's used often within in Elderly care so DN bound


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyones help - I have now got the spray - just need to remember to apply, as yesterday when I changed my set I totally forgot about it until it was too late - Doh!


----------

